# V711 First Grow...The CHURCH & Northern Lights



## Viracocha711 (Jul 10, 2007)

First, I want to thank everyone here at MP especially the the mods for providing such a peaceful place to learn the "art" of Cannabis cultivation free from arrogant knuckle-heads.:cool2:  

...And I have to give a very special thanks to Stoney Bud for being the wealth of info he is.

OK...a few years ago I had a spinal cord injury that shattered my life knocking me out of a career in law (Criminal LOL!) and landing me on permanent disability(Social Security) at 35yrs old. So, I have bad neuropathic pain due to my spinal injury, as well as, severe spasticity(shaking) in my legs...Cannabis helps me deal with the pain but it really really works to reduce the shaking! And "they" say Cannabis has no medicinal qualities?:hitchair: IDIOTS!

Anyway, back in March of this year I began reading and trying to learn the basics of cultivation...I knew Cannabis was plant and that I had smoked it before and that was it.  I told myself that I would not try to grow before I had a very good understanding of what I wanted to do and how I wanted to do it. Well, I can't lug around bags of soil so I decided hydroponics was the way. So, for the past 4 months I have been reading books on Cannabis cultivation & hydroponics and asking tons of questions...Most of my questions were directed to Stoney Bud, "Lord Hydro"...Who always had an answer and/or references that really helped. Plus, over the past few months converted my walk in closet into a nice 8'x8'x8.5' growroom with a sink so that I do not have to worry about trying get water into the room. 

My growroom is split down the middle with two 4'x8" sheets of removable foam board, one side being the veg and the other is for flowering. Both sides are light tight with the foam board wall in place. However, I can take the foam board down for more room to work if needed.(Wheelchair Accessible)  The room has AC/Heat with two 6" supply vents, one on each side. For exhaust I have a 6" Vortex Inline Fan (449 cfm) with a oversized can carbon air filter(Carbonaire Filter) with 40# of carbon pellets...I hope it works come flower time. The air is pulled through the filter into the fan and out through 6" flex ducting...The air is then routed through an air-cooled hood to cool the 600 watt HPS bulb and then finally exhausted into the attic and out a vent on top of the roof.

For vegging and cloning I have 3 125w 6400K CFL's and the big 600w HPS for flowering...All my hydro set-ups are based off Stoney Bud's 4 unit ebb & flow hydroponic system http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6674 

OK, I actually staeted to germinate 4 seeds in 1.5 rockwool cubes(pre-soaked pH adjusted) on the 9th of June...2 feminized "The CHURCH" (Greenhouse Seed Company), and 2 feminized "Northern Lights" (Female Seeds). All 4 seeds germinated and were doing fine until I dropped one of the NL seedlings  and it landed upside down crushing the little girl! I was sick at my stomach! However, the good news is she is still alive and looks healthy, but the bad news is she 3 inches tall with 4 nodes.:shocked: So, I have two healthy CHURCH plants and a very healthy NL that are a month old, and a pigmy NL!

I am gonna try to post some pics...I will be getting a new digital camera soon these pics were taken with a friends camera...SSHHH, the friend has no idea I am growing, I used my mem card and returned the camera.

Stoney Bud, I will have some pics of the 4 unit system I built but you can see my mother plants in a modified two unit system in these pics...I will buy a new camera next month and then post some pics of it.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 10, 2007)

envy of many grow rooms...

sweet.....

plants look great...


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks...I will have some better pics as soon as I get a new digital camera. The camera I have had for 3 years no longer works and I have no idea why?


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

I forgot to mention the two plants sitting side by side are going to be my host plants. I plan on taking clones from them next month once they are mature, 8-10 weeks old...The other plant is my practice lst plant...I have been tying her down to get a feel how plants react to LST...I topped it 3 days ago trying the FIM technique. So far so good I have managed to keep the plant under 6 inches tall and it has basically covered the entire surface of the tub it is in.

Again, I will have much better pics within a few weeks so that you guys can see exactly what I am doing and help me correct any errors.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

I have been topping off the res each day with ph adjusted tap water. My question is should I be adding nutes to the gallon of water I add each day...My girls are drinking a gallon of water a day! 

Stoney, do you add nutes everytime you top off your res?


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

I have a few other pics that show my mother plants and the setup they are in, I can add once I resize them and have the time to do it...Maybe later today?


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

I did a res change 2 days ago and it appears the fresh nutes have burned the girls just abit...I have a 12gal res using General Hydroponic 3 part series, veg mix at half strength...I can't believe how strong the nutes are!

I have topped the res of twice in the past two days with 1 gallon of ph adjusted tap water, no nutes each time...I think the plants are comfy now.

I am learning you have to ease the nutes up at very small amounts!

PICS COMING!


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

I need some green mojo? PLEASE...


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

OK...Here are some pics of the growroom and my LST training girl. OH yeah, the 30 day old NL pigmy! I dropped her when she was a few days old  and she recovered but is really small.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow, you got it going on!!!  I'll definately be keeping up with your grow V.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you Smoking Mom...I have been working really hard to get this grow started and get the room set up. I am limited physically so it has taken me much longer to get things going...I just bought a few pieces here and there and over time I had what I needed to set everything up and begin growing.

My plan is to take clones from those two mother plants next month and then put those clones in flower once they have rooted and reached 12-18 inches...I will be putting my LST training girly into flower by herself next month to see just how she reacts to what I do to her. My training girly! LOL!


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 11, 2007)

no doubt man.. thats a helluva setup!! very nice.. and the greenies are lookin as well as can be too... good luck!


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you very much! It has been a lot work but it is therapeutic for me and I knew the reward of growing my girls would be worth it!


----------



## Capone (Jul 11, 2007)

WOw your set up is tricked out.. im sure she'll yield you something nice.. keep up the good work bro..


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks man...This is my first grow so we will see if all my reading and asking questions pays off...I am sure if things turn bad I can fall back on you guys and gals here to help me out! 

I love this forum!!!!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 11, 2007)

Beautiful setup, great pictures. Very nice journal. Best of luck. Can't give you any mojo, only TBG can do that. Here's a little luck of the Irish though.

View attachment 29202


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 11, 2007)

WHOA!!! I'm very very very impressed! Love your grow room!


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks runbyhemp...I really appreciate the Luck of the Irish! I am rubbing my computer screen! LOL!


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks Bomb! And thank-you for the rep, I really appreciate the nod!

BTW-Congratulations on the MVP award! I guess I need to start reading other sections of the site besides how to grow and set up equipment. I remember reading or seeing something about the MVP contest but I did not know much about tit I saw your screen name was red with the big title under it!

WAY TO GO! I am sure you were the right man because I have definitely learned a thing or two from your post...This site is the BOMB!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 11, 2007)

*Well hello there. I see you are requesting some GREEN MOJO. At the moment i can't give any out because it won't let me download the pic for some strange reason. As soon as i figure out whats going on GREEN MOJO will be coming your way.   By the way your ladies are looking great. *


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jul 11, 2007)

Many of the expert growers would like to have a setup as good as yours...
You must had spent so much $$$$££££££$$$$ but just give it some time, you've done great... great investment.
You are also full of knowledge + you have everyone here waiting to help you.

I am not missing this grow!!!!!!!!!! Keep us inform...


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks...Yes, it is an investment but I did not spend as much as you think. I took my time and bought things over a 4-5 month period plus I got some really good deals on some of my stuff.

I plan on taking clones from the two mothers next month, and once they have rooted and are 12-18 inches tall I will put them in flower...I hope two have a harvest every 8-10 weeks once I get everything into motion. 

I am kinda nervous about odor, so I hope like hell that carbon filter works! LOL!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 11, 2007)

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> I have been topping off the res each day with ph adjusted tap water. My question is should I be adding nutes to the gallon of water I add each day...My girls are drinking a gallon of water a day!
> 
> Stoney, do you add nutes every time you top off your res?


 
Yes, I do. I make sure the nutrients strength is at a level that can be added with all water.

Look at it this way; If you fill your reservoir up with a perfect mix of nutrients, and then add plain water, you'll have a diluted strength of nutrients now.

I use two gallon jugs to mix my nutrients in. I also use a calibrated 50ml beaker to measure all of my nutes. I first used a measuring cup to fill and mark the first two gallon jug at *exactly* two gallons.

Using a teaspoon or guessing at amounts is dangerous with nutrients. The stuff is so concentrated, it can easily harm your plants if you "guess" wrong.

Good luck to you! You've built a beautiful system!

Here's some GREEN MOJO for you!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12201&d=1163185472


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 12, 2007)

Stoney,

I will post some pics of the 4 unit system as soon as I put it back together...I am seriously thinking about building another one with "quick disconnects so that there is a main with feeder lines and I can switch in and out different plants in differnt tubs...This would be sweet!


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 12, 2007)

OH man...My girls are starting smell! The NL is not so bad but the The CHURCH smells like pepper or some kind of exotic spice? HHmmm MMMMMM...I hope carbon filters work!!!


----------



## Nico (Jul 12, 2007)

Keep at it.

I too had a bad Bike crash 2 years ago and had 8 ops on my left leg. I have been in a wheel chair until last month when I started walking with crutches. 

Off to the grow shop I went. thus the lateness of my hot outdoor grow journal.

When I get a little more mobile I'll try for indoors too.

Best of luck 
Nico


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Nico...Sorry to here about your crash. It is good that you are improving...My condition is stable right now and has been since my second spinal op 2 years ago. Although, I am close to having another small op to have a spinal stimulator trial run to see if it will help with my pain issues. Yeah, what is cool about my room is it is wheelchair accessible...Very tight though...

See ya around...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 12, 2007)

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> Stoney,
> 
> I will post some pics of the 4 unit system as soon as I put it back together...I am seriously thinking about building another one with "quick disconnects so that there is a main with feeder lines and I can switch in and out different plants in differnt tubs...This would be sweet!


 
Let me know the quick disconnects you find. So far, I haven't found any that I'm really pleased with. Either they're too expencive or too flimsy.

Don't forget to install a cutoff valve on the bottom "water" side of the feed and each tub. That way, you can shut off the valve and get only a few drops of water when you disconnect. A towel under it will catch that.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah stoney I have noticed quick disconnects are not cheap!! I may have to save up for those...Like you said I do not want cheap ones.

I am good to go for now thanks to your help, but I do plan on creating such system where I can move tubs from veg sys to flower sys.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 13, 2007)

Looking good, man! BEAUTIFUL setup you have there. I'd love to have that grow room.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank you very much! I would not have it without the knowledge I have gained from this site!

I still feel like I am flying blind sometimes but I think once I get through this first grow I will have much more confidence...I will be taking clones here in a few weeks and once they have rooted and get to about 12 inches or so I will go to flower.

Sometimes I wish I had a fast forward button to push to make my grow speed up...But that would take the fun out of growing, huh?


----------



## tcbud (Jul 13, 2007)

Great looking grow room and plants, i am also growing indoors and started my plants about the time You did it looks like, mine are in soil and i put some of them outside so they will bud with the season, the others are inside still and dont look near as good as yours.  I have five left inside, two that if they turn out female they will be mother plants. i still need to get the kind of that will make them flower. tho i have grown long time ago, this is my first time growing indoors and legal.
good growing,
tcbud
awsome plants and set up, my grow journal is "late start grow"


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks tcbud! Yeah, I started with "feminized" seeds from Greenhouse Seed Compnay and Female Seeds...So, if I keep things right I should have all girls. The two plants sitting side by side I intend on using for host plants. I have the luxury of spending all day with my girls so I hope I can keep them looking good...Good Luck with your grows and I will check out your journal as well!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 13, 2007)

I have heard all kinds of good things about "The Church". I'm anxious to hear a report on it.


----------



## bamboo67 (Jul 13, 2007)

Viracocha711 --- Nice grow man! I hope mine grow goes as well as yours!


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 13, 2007)

The first set is Northern Lights at day 33...The nute burn seems to be corrected and healing. This plant is so thick and bushy and has fan leaves as big as my hand! :holysheep: 

It seems to grow up for few inches then stop and get fat, repeat! LOL! You can see how fat she is because the tub is 20"x15"


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 13, 2007)

The CHURCH has caught the NL in hieght but she is not as thick...I assume this is the difference in strain. I have noticed that the CHURCH does not get nute burn when the NL does, again difference in strain...? Both plants are feed from the same res so it is cool to see how they react dif.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 13, 2007)

These are pics of my LST training plant. The strain is The CHURCH so I call it "The CHURCH of LST":hubba: 

OK, I have been working this girl in all directions trying to keep her as low pos while filling up the surface of the 20"x15" tub...This plant is on it's own res seperate from the other two and I have bumped the nutes up to 3/4 strength veg mix. (In case you missed it I am using GH 3 part series). I have also been cutting on her just to see what happens? What I really mean is I attempted the FIM tech, it looks like I may have done right? But I am not sure?

Anyway, PLEASE comment openly and honestly, I love to learn and here all the different opinions out there!


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 13, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I have heard all kinds of good things about "The Church". I'm anxious to hear a report on it.


 
YES, I have too! I heard it was a strain out of New York that the guys at Greenhouse Seed Company liked and now sell the seeds? I have no idea if this is right, who knows?


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 13, 2007)

bamboo67 said:
			
		

> Viracocha711 --- Nice grow man! I hope mine grow goes as well as yours!


 
Thanks Bamboo67! Do you have a grow journal? If so, what is the title? Good Luck with it!


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 13, 2007)

I just went round and round with a fly in my grow room! Picture this, a guy sitting in wheelchair with fly swatter with only enough room to spin in circles and chase a fly with a fly swatter! LOL! My wife thought I had lost my mind...But that damn fly kept landing on my girls daring me to swing! Well, I have opposing thumbs and fan, which I set to high and blew that damn fly off my girl and WHACK! The fly is now stuck to the fly swatter and hanging up in the grow room as warning to any other bug who dares to think about entering...I am now doing a security check to see how that fly was able to enter my grow room and harass my girls!


----------



## bamboo67 (Jul 13, 2007)

That's too Funny!! Oh, u might want to buy one of those hanging sticky fly traps. They work pretty well. Save you the trouble of looking like your out mind..  

I can picture u like this smile face! :woohoo:
My Journal is titled first try...


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 13, 2007)

lmao..damn flies


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 13, 2007)

I am so excited about doing my first 16oz cup grow I decided to go ahead and take some pics and post a little info on my poor attempt to throw together some soil...I had the cup, and the bagseed, but since all my reading, planning, and equipment revovle around hydroponics (Darn StoneyBud!) I had no soil...So, I had to go outside and grab two cups full of soil from my tomato plants. I mixed the soil 50/50 with perlite, threw a few clay balls (hydroton) in the bottom of two cups and now I am ready! I planted a seed and each cup about 1/4" deep and POP POP two seedlings!!

...You soil guys go ahead and laugh, I can take it!


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 13, 2007)

I posted more pics of my 33 day old girls today but they ended up on page two, 2...If you would like to see them go back a page.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jul 15, 2007)

Viracocha711, I just stayed up past my bedtime admiring the masterful job you did of designing & executing this state of the art grow room- those LUVERLY plants are a testament to the great job you did of researching, designing & implementing. Now you wanted green mojo? Maybe these will tide you till TBG gets the authentic GM posted :laugh: 

As u know, my hubby had an SCI many years before we met that put him out of the workforce but it sure hasn't stopped him from building "things" - but YOU ARE AN ARTIST. Seriously, if the nation ever goes sane, you could design these for people from the comfort of your chair & rake in the $$$$- but take my lazy-arse word for it- premature retirement is the one redeeming thing about disability!

I'd make him come look at this, but computers (which he turned me on to really about 10 yrs ago)  cause him terrible leg pain that has gotten worse the more powerful the processors become  so I am printing your photos out so he can admire a job REALLY well done.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 15, 2007)

Vira,

whats the little statue of.
Is that alittle budda??


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jul 15, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcbud (Nov 3, 2007)

just looking at my subscribed threads...are you still growing? thought i would ask..i hope all is well with you.


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 25, 2007)

awesome grow room! sweet looking plants too


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 25, 2007)

wow nice man , thats some serious stuff.  good luck bro and keep up the good work! all def be keeping up with your grow hydro fascinates me just wish i knew how to do it.   heres my current and first grow 


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19965


----------

